# jindo for first time owner



## nycdog (Aug 5, 2009)

Disclaimer: I know how hard Jindos are supposed to be for first time owners - that's why I'm here.

I have never been a dog person, but my brother got a puppy in March (first dog for him as well), and since then i have gotten into them and am now considering my own. I am interested specifically in jindos because of their medium size compared to other spitzes and their intelligence (i know this is a double edged sword). I am ONLY interested in taking the training seriously, and in the commitment, not taking the decision lightly, which is exactly why I'm here - to gauge expectations more specifically.

Here is what I am considering:

1) I live in New York City in a relatively spacious apartment, but not huge (600 sq ft). I live alone and probably would not have another dog, and would crate the dog during the day probably (definitely if I got a puppy - would depend on the dog if I got a more grown one). I have a relatively flexible work schedule though, so I would be able to walk him the required 1-2 hours a day, and may even be able to come home during my lunch break to see him as well. Realistically, though, I expect to walk him about 15-30min 2-3 times a day. I also am a bit of a runner, so I would run with him every so often as well, and would definitely like to take him to the dog run (I've been with my brother's dog and have seen another Jindo there, which is what got me interested in them). I probably realistically would walk him less in the winter (still 2-3x a day, but for less time).

2) I can be assertive and in relatively in control with my brother's dog and I do not feel like I would be overwhelmed on my own, but at the same time it is a wheaten/mini poodle mix and from my understanding they are relatively easy dogs. I expect the Jindo to be harder, but how much I am trying to guage now.

So, with all that being said (and if you're still with me, thanks! I know this is long but I really want to learn the most about these dogs as I can before I make my decision) here are a few specific questions:

1) Right now, I feel like I could do it, and while my life would be infinitely complicated and more difficult, my feeling is the only thing stopping me is whether or not I WANT to, not if I can or can't. Does that seem realistic, or is it naive to think that someone who has never raised dogs before would be able to handle a Jindo?

2) I know this depends a bit on the dog, but if I took it to the dog run would I be able to take it off the leash? The one nearest my house has about 6 ft fences, but I expect the Jindo would be able to escape if he really wanted to. The other Jindo there IS allowed off the leash and seems fine, but I don't know how experience his owner is.

3) Other than the dog run, I'd pretty much always keep him on the leash outside. Is this the only way, or are the claims that it's essentially impossible to train a Jindo to come consistently true? I'd love to be able to take him off the leash in rural places like connecticut where I also have a house.

4) My inclination is that I would have an easier time with a dog that was at least 6months - 1 year old. But, as I said before, it seems difficult to find Jindos of that age, and it would be especially hard to guarantee it was a pure bred, and that's really all I want. Would it be significantly harder to raise a puppy rather than getting an older one, or would would the challenge of a jindo be so big regardless that the relative convenience of getting it from a breeder/satisfaction of raising it from a puppy be worth it?

5) I am willing to go to pet training classes with the dog (NOT looking to have it trained by anyone else - seems like a waste of time). Could I be confident that if I was willing to do the classes if I couldn't do it on my own that so long as I was willing to do the work that I would be able to do it?

6) Any other things I should consider? Really only interested in Spitz type dogs, any other breeds I should consider?

Sorry this is so long, and thanks in advance for any and all advice you could give me.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

As far as I know, Korean Jindos are very similar to Shiba Inus (so you could look into getting a Shiba instead), just a little bit larger. So they'll probably be very independent but really as far as I know, all spitz are at least somewhat independent.

So uh, not for a first time dog owner, but if you're willing to put in a lot of time and effort in training and are patient enough, no reason why you can't succeed. You can always ask for advice if you run into any trouble. I do think you'd need to exercise the dog more than just two 30min walks a day though (maybe more like 2 1hr walks a day). 

If you're looking for an adult Jindo, try some Shiba rescues too. I've seen jindos listed.

Other smaller spitz that I can think of off of the top of my head are Shiba Inus (as i mentioned), American Eskimo, Schipperke, Klee Kai, Keeshond, and Pomeranians.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Strike up a conversation with the Jindo's owner. They'll know the dog very well, if not the breed, and they'll be a good resource if you do decide to get a Jindo.


----------



## Dinjo (Aug 19, 2009)

Since Jindos are known to have an incredibly tight bond with the person who raised them from puppyhood, it's adivsed that you get one as a puppy that is no older than two months old. It must be hard to find one near your area, so you'd probably have to settle with whatever you can find, but getting an older dog isn't out of the question. They will be much harder to train as they are very strong-willed and probably won't trust you right away.
If you do end up getting an older Jindo, the first thing you'd probably have to do is trust exercises as it takes a while for a Jindo to accept a new owner.

As for running off-leash in a busy city, I don't think that's ever a good idea unless you take it to a park. However, since Jindos are known for their dog aggression it would be a good idea to keep it on-leash at all times.

Probably the most important thing for Jindos is proper socialization with dogs and people alike, because without that, a Jindo will most likely trust no one but its owner, which can lead to unwanted cases of aggression.

Good luck with your dog hunt and if all else fails, as zhaor said, Shiba Inus are the next best thing to Jindos as they are very similar in appearance and temperment. If anything, they might be the better choice since you would be living in an apartment. Jindos are very territorial and need their own space.

*edit*
Forgot to add that with Jindos, establishing yourself as the alpha is of the utmost priority. If you don't, the dog will not respect you and will only think for itself. They can have a very cat-like personality because of this... Don't worry about obedience training in the beginning because without its trust and respect, it will not listen to you. As you said, Jindos aren't for beginners and can be very difficult to handle. My first Jindo caught me off guard, and I got him after raising four other dogs..including a Jindo mix.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I too recommend you look at Shibas rather than a Jindo. I have met three jindos here in Toronto and ALL have been very fearful dogs that showed their fear with aggression. This certainly could be a lack of good breeding here or lack of extensive socialization as puppies etc etc but since all three were of the same personality type I can't help but think there is a common genetic personality issue here that a first time owner would have difficulty handling.

Three 15=30 minute walks is on the low side for exercise requirements for most dogs except maybe the giant breeds so you may have to reconsider your commitment to exercise but a lot does depend on the individual dog.


----------

